# RASP and changes to Army PFT



## Drift (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello Gentlemen, Just have a question for any Rangers involving RASP. 
       I understand in RASP you have to complete 80 percent score on the Army PFT + Chin-ups and 5 mile-run. While obviously if you want to be a good candidate you should be crushing that score and I understand that. I was just curious as to if this has now switched to the new Army Combat Fitness Test instead of the old Push-ups, Sit-ups, 2-mile? 
Again I totally understand that no matter what, one should be crushing these standards by the time they're at RASP this question is just out of curiosity.  

Thanks!


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Apr 8, 2019)

BLUF: I don't know. Not a Ranger, scrolled or schoolhouse, or cool in any other way.,

However, where I hang out the UBRR is a thing, and similar forum/s have average/goal scores in there, for that, of note.

Also, what I have done to start preparing for CFT is look at goal scores on APFT, and translate them to events on CFT. That gives me a general idea during this transition.

Example: If I am aiming for minimum of 65 push, 75 sit, and a 13:45 on two mile, that is about a 276 (17-21 males).

So if I am shooting for about 92 points on events I can see I shoot for 290 on DL, 56 release push-ups, 16 leg tucks, etc. I think that level, especially considering it being considerably higher than the CA MOS standards provided, is a good start for dialing in until further info is released.

Also, there is some good training guides, apps, etc. here: Army Combat Fitness Test

Just my $0.02, without accounting for inflation.


----------



## Drift (Apr 9, 2019)

Peacemaker01 said:


> BLUF: I don't know. Not a Ranger, scrolled or schoolhouse, or cool in any other way.,
> 
> However, where I hang out the UBRR is a thing, and similar forum/s have average/goal scores in there, for that, of note.


Thanks man Appreciate the info!


----------

